# Using Android phone as USB Webcam



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone know an app/software that I can get to use my Android phone as a USB webcam. I tried one, can't remember the name, but it never worked...the computer client wouldn't hook up to the phone for some reason...it WAS difficult to use anyway, maybe I was doing something wrong, or couldn't figure it out. I want something easy to use.


----------



## g_to_y (Jun 25, 2013)

You should check out the android app "WO Webcam Lite", hit the below link for detailed info.

http://goo.gl/KbCI5


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

got it, and it works...only thing is...unless I have skype or a simular program up....I can't see what its filming.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see the blog spot here How To Use Android Phone As Webcam for PC ~ Androidists Blog


----------

